# Found Ticks



## David1969 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi all,
I was washing Oliver's face tonight in the sink and I found 2 ticks embedded in his head. I removed them both with tweezers and was able to get their entire bodies out. One looked like a dog tick and the other a deer tick. One of the spots on his head is raised and red. He's had Lyme vaccine #1 and #2. Should these protect him from Lyme? He had Interceptor on February 1st, but I didn't give him another dose this month because he vomited a few hours after I gave it to him. I will be calling my vet in the morning, but I am panicking now. Don't I have to wait 4 weeks before I have him tested for Lyme?

I am worried. 

~Thanks!~


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Interceptor is for Heartworms. Are you using something else for ticks?


----------



## David1969 (Nov 12, 2015)

Oh geesh! I knew that!! I was given Vectra 3D but I never applied it because he had such a bad reaction to the Interceptor and deworming medication. I decided to wait and get a script for NexGuard, which I just got on Saturday but haven't filled it yet.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I think the lyme vaccine doesn't protect against all strains of the bacteria but it would certainly help if your dog was bitten by a tick. Also, the tick needs to be attached for over 24 hours before it starts feeding so if you caught it early enough that is good too. It will be interesting to see what your vet says tomorrow. I would get the tick preventative started soon also.


----------



## David1969 (Nov 12, 2015)

Yes, without doubt I will be getting that script filled on Saturday.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ticks are rampant this year... earlier than most years. Both my older ones have had a number removed already, and both already have Advantix on them. The Lyme vaccine won't necessarily prevent Lyme disease, and makes it harder to get a titer for exposure later... especially this soon after the vaccination, which are two of several reasons I don't give it. (and you aren't free and clear with dog ticks, because they carry other diseases) 

OTOH, there is no need to panic. Only a percentage of deer ticks carry Lyme. (I can't remember the percentage, but more DON'T carry it than do) And as Diane said the tick USUALLY has to be attached for a while before it can spread disease. The fact that there is a lump doesn't mean anything in terms of disease. The bite itself is very irritating, and many dogs react strongly to the bites, even if there is no disease transmitted. IMO, the BEST prevention of tick diseases is to groom thoroughly at LEAST twice a day in tick season, and remove any ticks IMMEDIATELY! 

In the mean time, just keep an eye on him (as you would anyway, I assume!) and if he seems under the weather in general, and ESPECIALLY if he shows signs of lameness, take him to the vet immediately and tell the vet that he was bitten by a tick. All the tick borne diseases can be cured with a course of antibiotics, typically Doxycycline, though they use a few others when that is in short supply. 

My dogs (other than Panda) have been bitten numerous times. Unless you keep them in the house all the time, or live in a desert environment, you ARE going to get tick bites. Kodi will be 7 at the end of April, and he is still negative for Lyme. (meaning he has never been exposed to the disease) Pixel is also negative, though of course, she is much younger. Your dog will have a Lyme titer because you vaccinated him. But they should still be able to tell the difference between a vaccine titer and an active disease titer. (but not until a few weeks have passed... you'll have to check with your vet to find out how long you need to wait) Personally, I wouldn't titer just because of a tick bite. My dogs are titered twice a year, just to make sure they haven't been exposed, (they would be treated, even if they had no symptoms if they had been exposed) and, of course, I would titer them if they had any symptoms.


----------



## David1969 (Nov 12, 2015)

Thank you so much for all of your responses. My vet said that the vaccine is 85% effective for Lyme and just to watch for lethargy and/or limping. I appreciate all of your expertise. I love this forum. 

Here is a picture of Oliver taken yesterday after his first groom. The groomer said he did so well and she could tell he came from a reputable breeder.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

He looks sooo cute after his grooming!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

He's darling.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

He looks so cute!!! Tucker is 14 weeks and his hair is getting a bit wild. Looking like a little wooly mammoth! We are thinking he needs a trim. :smile2:


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

He is precious! Wishing you many fun-filled years ahead with your little guy. BTW -- I use Vectra on Gracie and she hasn't had any problems with it. I use it most of the year, but last year since we had such a cold and snowy winter, I think I skipped from December thru March. This year, since it's been much warmer, I only skipped January and February.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Oliver is soooo cute! Great job by the groomer!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oliver is so adorable he looks like a little stuffy.


----------

